# fish id



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Can anyone id these cats? I spent some time digging in internet and it seems to be either black or brown bullhead catfish.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Mud cats or bullheads


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I was fixin to say an Op (flathead or mud or yellow cat) but decided not to since I have never seen one that small, but if I had to guess that would be it.

Cats can hybridize at random too sometimes.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Black bullhead. I bet that pond has tons of them.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Bullheads or mud cats. Interesting about the hybridization.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Brown bullhead. Not a lot of interest in them down here, but they are just as edible as any of the other catfish. Their meat is somewhat yellow so don't let that put you off if you decide to clean and eat them.

They aren't flathead, but they aren't bad!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A bull head, black or brown. They can bite harder for their size than any cat fish I know of, that looks to be a big one. From a clean body of water they are good to eat.
Whenever they live in a small pond or creek pool they go on a feeding frenzy after a rain.


----------



## redslayer1213 (Jun 9, 2013)

Clip the top and side fins then you will have an awesome flathead bait.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, guys! So, looks like it is a black (or hybrid?) bullhead catfish. According to my understanding of rules they are not regulated -- i.e. you could take any number of any size. Am I correct?



redslayer1213 said:


> Clip the top and side fins then you will have an awesome flathead bait.


Huh... How would you use this bait? Jugs?



shadslinger said:


> A bull head, black or brown. They can bite harder for their size than any cat fish I know of


Yep -- they pinch real hard, I already know :-D



> that looks to be a big one. From a clean body of water they are good to eat.


 I guess, I'll give it a try next time.

One more thing -- can you identify this cat? I guess it is yellow bullhead, but according to wiki it is supposed to have white whiskers... This one was caught on lake Texana, but I caught identical ones in the same water where I got bullheads in pictures posted before.


----------



## redslayer1213 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah you could use them on Jugs or rod and reel. Flatheads love them! I think there are YouTube videos on it too.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

opp bait


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Second fish appears to be a yellow bullhead.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Pollywog!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

ChuChu said:


> Second fish appears to be a yellow bullhead.


Thanks, ChuChu! Are those bullheads regulated? I do not see any trace of them on tpwd website. I almost always throw them back, though, anyway


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

No regulation on bullheads (mud cats). They are by far my favorite Catfish for catching. They do bite hard too.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

They are definitely fun to catch  for me they are 'introduction' to fishing on live/chunked bait (I usually fish artificials and, occasionally, worms).


----------

